# worm and worm gear



## floresta

Hello evertybody.
Is there an engeneer or a technician who could tell what are the words in *S*panic*s*h for worm and worm gear*?* I have the explanation of what they are but I need to know the equivalents in *S*panish, if there are some.
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

*vis-sin-fin*

*mando por tornillo sin fin*, *accionamiento por tornillo sin fin*
*engranaje con tornillo sin-fin globoide* (cone drive, double-enveloping type of worm gearing, double-enveloping worm gearing, hourglass worm gearing).



http://www.tecnopower.es/productos_TL_CEP.asp


----------



## floresta

Thank you very much!!! to the pinguin


----------



## Rodelu

Worm and worm gear = tornillo sin fin y corona.


----------



## floresta

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Azbent

Hola, 

Les hago una consulta... tengo los siguientes términos similares, a ver si me pueden ayudar con su traducción al español:

worm machinery: maquinaria de tornillo sin fin?
hourglass worm technology: tecnología de tornillo sin fin ... (no sé lo de "hourglass") 

Aguardo su ayuda, desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## alcmena3

Azbent said:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> Azbent te recomiendo empezar un nuevo Thread en la sección especializada, porque aquí no te va a leer casi nadie, sólo los que en ese momento participaron.
> Yo soy Floresta, que cambió de Nick por un problema técnico
> 
> 
> Les hago una consulta... tengo los siguientes términos similares, a ver si me pueden ayudar con su traducción al español:
> 
> worm machinery: maquinaria de tornillo sin fin?
> hourglass worm technology: tecnología de tornillo sin fin ... (no sé lo de "hourglass")
> 
> Aguardo su ayuda, desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## rodelu2

Worm machinery: máquina de cosechar lombrices
*Hourglass: ahusado*. Hay sinfines que reducen el diámetro en el centro para aumentar el contacto con la corona y el perfil se parece a un reloj de arena.


----------



## Azbent

Gracias por la sugerencia!


----------



## alcmena3

Parece que te contestó Rodelu2, que es un sabio en la materia. De nada y suerte.


----------



## Azbent

Si! Gracias a ambos!


----------



## Azbent

Encontré en varios diccionarios "tornillo sin fin albardillado", dejo el dato por si a alguien más le sirve


----------

